# Assassin's Creed Odyssey. Ottobre 2018



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2018)

Nuovo capitolo per la saga di Assassin's Creed. La serie Ubisoft tornerà ad Ottobre, con il nuovo titolo Assassi's Creed: Odyseey. L'ambientazione delle nuove avventure, come suggerisce il titolo, sarà l'antica Grecia. Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2018)




----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Vabbé dai ho capito..a natale mi toccherà prendere la PS4

Assassin's creed origins e questo e god of war 4 mi hanno convinto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Questi nuovi assassin creed paiono veramente bellissimi, però non sono assassin creed da una vita ormai. Non capisco perché non creare un brand diverso per questi giochi, con una trama completamente staccata. La trama di assassin creed era davvero interessante e affascinante all'inizio, ma ora è puro no sense


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nuovo capitolo per la saga di Assassin's Creed. La serie Ubisoft tornerà ad Ottobre, con il nuovo titolo Assassi's Creed: Odyseey. L'ambientazione delle nuove avventure, come suggerisce il titolo, sarà l'antica Grecia. Trailer al secondo post.



Ma ormai non è più Assassin's Creed, sono tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Di Assassin's Creed non c'e' piu niente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questi nuovi assassin creed paiono veramente bellissimi, però non sono assassin creed da una vita ormai. Non capisco perché non creare un brand diverso per questi giochi, con una trama completamente staccata. La trama di assassin creed era davvero interessante e affascinante all'inizio, ma ora è puro no sense



Perchè la gente lo compra più per il nome per il contenuto. Si può fare lo stesso discorso per Far Cry 5 uscito pochi mesi fa, il quale aveva poche cose che si discostavano dai capitoli precedenti ma ha venduto ugualmente un botto

Comunque l'hype quest'anno è tutto per Cyberpunk 2077, altro che AC


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2018)

Anonimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2018)

Ho giocato Origins, ma questo (per ora) lo salto e aspetterò un price drop, perchè è un copia e incolla clamoroso. E' tutto identico... font, animazioni, texture, interfaccia.
Qui siamo nella Grecia Antica, 400 anni prima di Origins, ma già in Origins visitiamo città greche o con influenza greco-romana, come Cirene o Alexandria. E' veramente identico a giudicare dai video.

L'unica cosa interessante per chi ha già giocato Origins, e per i fan della storia dei vecchi capitoli, è che la trama verterà pesantemente sui misteri della Prima Civilizzazione.
Affronteremo anche mostri mitologici come Medusa, Polifemo e il Minotauro, un po' alla God of War.


----------



## Tic (13 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questi nuovi assassin creed paiono veramente bellissimi, però non sono assassin creed da una vita ormai. Non capisco perché non creare un brand diverso per questi giochi, con una trama completamente staccata. La trama di assassin creed era davvero interessante e affascinante all'inizio, ma ora è puro no sense



Sui videogiochi è finita al 3, la trama la stanno continuando con altri media

Ma hanno già iniziato da prima di AC3 ad usare questa "tattica", senza AC: The Fall and The Chain pare che Daniel Cross esca così nel gioco senza apparente motivo

Adesso gli Assassini si sono alleati con gli Iniziati per combattere i Templari, ti basta una piccola ricerca su internet per recuperare tutto comunque


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Perchè la gente lo compra più per il nome per il contenuto. Si può fare lo stesso discorso per Far Cry 5 uscito pochi mesi fa, il quale aveva poche cose che si discostavano dai capitoli precedenti ma ha venduto ugualmente un botto
> 
> Comunque *l'hype quest'anno è tutto per Cyberpunk 2077*, altro che AC



In effetti pare una roba clamorosa...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Giugno 2018)

si sono allontanati da quello che era ASSASSIN'S CREED, ma il gioco resta sempre piacevole. 
Spero introducano qualche novità.
L'ambientazione è pazzesca e le potenzialità ENORMI con possibilità di puntare anche alla mitologia e dare una spallata a God of War.

Inoltre proprio l'ambientazione dell'antica grecia potrebbe dare un assist a livello di trama e storyline e renderlo simile al 2.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si sono allontanati da quello che era ASSASSIN'S CREED, ma il gioco resta sempre piacevole.
> Spero introducano qualche novità.
> L'ambientazione è pazzesca e le potenzialità ENORMI con possibilità di puntare anche alla mitologia *e dare una spallata a God of War*.
> 
> Inoltre proprio l'ambientazione dell'antica grecia potrebbe dare un assist a livello di trama e storyline e renderlo simile al 2.



mmm...credo sia impossibile..l'atmosfera e il carisma del protagonista di god of war sono insuperabili..
Poi la grafica è sempre stata al top del suo periodo e il sistema di combattimento anni luce avanti agli altri per intensità e combo (mia opinione questa)


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Perchè la gente lo compra più per il nome per il contenuto. Si può fare lo stesso discorso per Far Cry 5 uscito pochi mesi fa, il quale aveva poche cose che si discostavano dai capitoli precedenti ma ha venduto ugualmente un botto
> 
> Comunque l'hype quest'anno è tutto per Cyberpunk 2077, altro che AC



Tutti sono in attesa per Cyberpunk, vedendo anche qualche recensione su youtube.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Giugno 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutti sono in attesa per Cyberpunk, vedendo anche qualche recensione su youtube.



Non parlatemene, spero sia una cosa da pisello in mano, non sto più nella pelle


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutti sono in attesa per Cyberpunk, vedendo anche qualche recensione su youtube.





Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non parlatemene, spero sia una cosa da pisello in mano, non sto più nella pelle



Ho letto che c'e' molto hype anche per Death Stranding


----------



## Igniorante (13 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ho letto che c'e' molto hype anche per Death Stranding



Ancora non ho ben capito di cosa parlerebbe.
Days Gone è un altro che dev'essere una figata, unico problema gli zombie che corrono e ti corrono dietro in 2.000, mentre io preferirei sedermi sul tetto di casa e fare del sano cecchinaggio sui non morti, o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2018)

Tic ha scritto:


> Sui videogiochi è finita al 3, la trama la stanno continuando con altri media
> 
> Ma hanno già iniziato da prima di AC3 ad usare questa "tattica", senza AC: The Fall and The Chain pare che Daniel Cross esca così nel gioco senza apparente motivo
> 
> Adesso gli Assassini si sono alleati con gli Iniziati per combattere i Templari, ti basta una piccola ricerca su internet per recuperare tutto comunque



E' appena uscito l'ultimo fumetto, Uprising, che continuava la storia di Juno dopo AC3.

Metto sotto spoiler come è finita.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Niente, Giunone non risorge e la uccidono come una cretina qualunque. Project Phoenix concluso.
Tutta la storia di Giunone, il finale di AC3, la trama di Black Flag, Unity e Syndicate buttata nel cesso.


----------



## diavolo (14 Giugno 2018)

Ubisoft ha annunciato anche l'uscita del secondo capitolo di "The Division" per marzo 2019,ecco un video del gameplay


----------



## Goro (14 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' appena uscito l'ultimo fumetto, Uprising, che continuava la storia di Juno dopo AC3.
> 
> Metto sotto spoiler come è finita.
> 
> ...



E dire che ai tempi di AC2 e AC3 c'erano teorie bellissime sul proseguimento della storia, un sottobosco molto fitto di collegamenti e indizi sparsi nei giochi sotto la patina superficiale delle trame dei singoli episodi... dopo aver preso atto del cambio di rotta di Ubisoft con il deludente AC3 non mi informai più e oggi scopro che hanno ridotto il tutto COSI'


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nuovo capitolo per la saga di Assassin's Creed. La serie Ubisoft tornerà ad Ottobre, con il nuovo titolo Assassi's Creed: Odyseey. L'ambientazione delle nuove avventure, come suggerisce il titolo, sarà l'antica Grecia. Trailer al secondo post.



Assassin's Creed è morto e sepolto.Aspettiamo piuttosto The Last of Us pt.2


----------

